

PickyDomains – Risk-Free Naming Service - steeples
http://www.pickydomains.com/

======
colinbartlett
I noticed they are soliciting reviews (read: links) to their site and paying
for them:

[http://www.pickydomains.com/make-money](http://www.pickydomains.com/make-
money)

...including a requirement that the site have a PageRank of 2. Is this
consistent with Google policies or are they going to get dinged down the
results because of this behavior?

~~~
samsolomon
Technically, they aren't asking for links, just reviews—definitely a gray
area.

It would be a lot less suspect if they didn't require the blogger to have a PR
2. To me that just screams "I need backlinks!"

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Kind of dark grey.

------
haskman
I recently named my android app and website through them. It was quite a
straightforward and pleasant experience.

------
ada1981
Similar to [http://BootName.com](http://BootName.com)

